# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Recherche famille pour rats . Urgent!

## sushmita777

Bonjour,

Je donne mes 2 adorable rats husky de 1 an et 3 mois car je dois me faire hospitaliser prochainement. Je donne également la cage , un sac de litière et accessoires pour. Je tiens à préciser que je recherche une famille aimante qui saura leur donner de l'amour et de l'attention. Veuillez me contacter en pour plus d'informations .

Merci à vous.

----------


## titia20090

Bonjour. 

Il faudrait préciser l'endroit où vous vous trouvez. Et ajouter des photos des petits loups pour provoquer le coup de cœur.

----------

